# Sun Essex



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

MT SUN ESSEX built for Alexandra Towing Co Ltd. 
Sister tug SUN KENT. Single screw. Steering nozzle CP Propeller. Bollard pull 35 tonnes. speed 13 kts. Ruston Paxman 12cyl 2070bhp.
taken from Alexandra Co postcard.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

No operating as *SUSANNE A* under the Danish flag.
See April edition of Sea Breezes magazine - Tugs & Tows pictorial.


----------

